# Links / Rechtslauf mit 12 V Gleichstrommotor per SPS



## eisbaer (1 Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss eine Steuerung für einen 3-D-ROBOT (24V) von Fischertechnik LINK entwickeln.
Der Robot hat 3 Gleichstrommotoren mit denen ich Recht und Linkslauf realisieren muss.

Ein Kabel von je einem Motor ist auf Masse gelegt und das andere Kabel auf einen Ausgang der Sps gelegt (SPS300).

Normal Schaltungstechnisch könnte ich an den Aussgang einfach +24V oder -24V für Rechts und Linkslauf anlegen.
Aber wie geht das im Step7 program? Da kann ich ein Ausgang doch nur 1 oder 0 schalten.

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Deltal (1 Februar 2009)

zwei Ausgänge und zwei Relais..


----------



## Sockenralf (1 Februar 2009)

Deltal schrieb:


> zwei Ausgänge und zwei Relais..


 
Hallo,

und dann mit dem einen Relais +12V auf den Motor geben, mit dem anderen Relais -12V auf den Motor geben.

Eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich nicht 



MfG


----------



## Deltal (1 Februar 2009)

Kann man das eine "Kabel" nicht von der Masse runternehmen?


----------



## Tompson (1 Februar 2009)

Deltal schrieb:


> Kann man das eine "Kabel" nicht von der Masse runternehmen?


 
Wie sollte das gehen? Da bräuchte ich doch auch 2 Relais für, oder übersehe ich da etwas?

Denk daran, die beiden Relais gegeneinander zu verriegeln.


----------



## Sockenralf (2 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

du bräuchtest da auch 2 Relais, das stimmt, aber du brauchst dann nur ein 12V-Netzgerät, und keines das +-12V kann



MfG


----------



## eisbaer (2 Februar 2009)

Danke an alle!
Ich werde einfach zwei ausgänge pro Motor nutzen. Und dann zwei relais die je nach schaltung, die polung ändern.
Programintern werde ich dan eine Sicherheit einbauen so daß nicht beide Relais gleichzeitig anziehen können!


----------



## Insane (3 Februar 2009)

Ist es ohne Safety SPS nicht vorgeschrieben das eine Schützverrieglung auch Hardwaremäßig erfolgen muss ??


----------



## elektrofuchs2 (24 Februar 2009)

Na da habe ich Glück, dass ich jetzt mal selbst als Experte auftreten kann  

Also, Du brauchst eine sog. * Schützverriegelung*. 
Ich werde gleich mal in die Details gehen, sollte Dir das zu kompliziert klingen, werde ich es noch einmal einfacher beschreiben. 

Die beiden Schütze (oder Relais) sollten jeweils mit 2 Öffnern und >=1 Schließer (z.B. 2 NC+2 NO) versehen sein, ich gehe im folgenden von einem NO,NC,NC,NO-Hilfsschütz aus.
 Die Öffnerkontakte sind bei einem 2 NC + 2 NO-Hilfsschütz wie folgt durchnummeriert: 13/14 (NO), 21/22 (NC), 31/32 (NC), 43/44 (NO) und nicht zu vergessen A1/A2 für die Steuerspannung der Schützspulen. Der Motor hat (als Vereinfachung) die Anschlüsse Motor1 und Motor2.
Dann wird über den ersten Schütz (oder Relais, im folgenden nur noch K1 genannt)  +24V (= L+) und - 24V (= L-)auf den Motor geführt. Also L+ an K1-13, und Motor1 auf K1-14, sowie L- an K1-43, und Motor2 auf K1-44 angeschlossen.
Der Öffner-Kontakt K1-21 wird dabei an den Ausgang der SPS angeschlossen, der den zweiten Schütz K2 ansteuert. An K1-22 kommt dann der K2-A1 Kontakt - der Öffner wird also in den Stromkreis der Schützspule K2 geschaltet.
Mit K2 verfahren wir dann quasi genau umgekehrt. Der andere Ausgang der SPS wird an K2-21 angeschlossen. An K2-22 kommt die Steuerspule von K1 also K1-A1.
 K1-A2 und K2-A2 werden an L- angeschlossen.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die eigentliche Polumkehr.
Dazu wird oben auf K2-13 L- angeschlossen, an K2-44 L+. Also quasi umgekehrt wie bei K1.
Schließlich sind auf der unteren Seite noch die Anschlüsse zu brücken. Dazu wird je eine Drahtbrücke von K2-14 auf K1-14 und eine von K2-44 auf K1-44 angeschlossen, also dort, wo schon Motor1 und Motor2 sind.

Jetzt kann per SPS die Drehrichtung des Motors einfach umgeschaltet werden. Allerdings sollte in der SPS noch eine Abfrage erfolgen, ob der Motor auch schon stillsteht, also abgebremst ist (z.B. per Drehgeber oder ähnlichem). Ggf. könnte man per SPS auch eine Bremse aktivieren, bevor die Drehrichtung umgepolt wird, sonst könnte der Motor Schaden nehmen.

Zusätzlich würde ich empfehlen, falls die Motoren nur eine gewisse Strecke laufen dürfen, Endschalter vorzusehen. Diese sollten unbedingt als Öffner ausgelegt sein und zusätzlich bei den Schützen in den Spulen-Stromkreis geschleift werden (also je vor dem A1-Anschluss).  Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist es (in Industrieanlagen) Pflicht, dass die Schütze elektro-mechanisch (durch Öffner) abgeschaltet werden. Ein Reedkontakt, der per SPS abgefragt wird (und dann erst per Software abschaltet) ist also nicht ausreichend und auch nicht zulässig.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben!
Grüße vom Elektrofuchs2


----------



## mitchih (24 Februar 2009)

elektrofuchs2 schrieb:


> Na da habe ich Glück, dass ich jetzt mal selbst als "Experte" auftreten kann
> 
> Also, Du brauchst eine sog. * Schützverriegelung*.
> Ich werde gleich mal in die Details gehen, sollte Dir das zu kompliziert klingen, werde ich es noch einmal einfacher beschreiben.
> ...



Wir haben auch so ein Modell und ohne Schützverriegelung. Ist auch nicht erforderlich, da wir die Relais anderherum angeschlossen haben. D.h. Motor auf den Fußkontakt und an den Wechsler dann 1x + und 1x minus. Wenn dann beide Relais anziehen, bleibt der Motor einfach stehen, da kein Potentialunterschied. 

Weiß zwar nicht ob es gegen die VDE spricht funktioniert aber ganz gut.

Wir hatten nur Platz für Relais mit 1 Wechsler. Daher kein Platz für Verriegelung. Da haben wir es so gelöst.

Wäre aber interessant zu wissen ob es verboten ist das Relais "falschherum" anzuschließen??


----------



## elektrofuchs2 (24 Februar 2009)

Ich hab gerade den Artikel fertig geschrieben. Er unterscheidet sich also vondem, was mein Vorredner zitiert hat.  

Ich kann nur so viel sagen: So wie ich es beschrieben habe, ist es 100% industrietauglich und korrekt. Alle anderen Methoden, die auf den ersten Blick funktionieren mögen haben im Ernstfall ihre Schwächen und sollten daher möglichst nicht verwendet werden.
Grüße Elektrofuchs2


----------



## Junior (24 Februar 2009)

mitchih schrieb:


> Wir haben auch so ein Modell und ohne Schützverriegelung. Ist auch nicht erforderlich, da wir die Relais anderherum angeschlossen haben. D.h. Motor auf den Fußkontakt und an den Wechsler dann 1x + und 1x minus. Wenn dann beide Relais anziehen, bleibt der Motor einfach stehen, da kein Potentialunterschied.
> 
> Weiß zwar nicht ob es gegen die VDE spricht funktioniert aber ganz gut.
> 
> ...


 
Es ist schon über 35 Jahre her das ich mit Fischertechnik gespielt habe
aber ich kann mich erinnern das die Schaltung für links-rechtslauf im Anleitungsbuch mit 2 Wechseltastern beschrieben war.
Wenn kein Taster, oder Beide betätigt waren, war der Motor kurzgeschlossen, was beim Kranbau für den Seilwindenbetrieb die angeneme Nebenwirkung der Bremse hatte.
Einen Kurzschluss auf dem Batterieblock haben wir damals weniger aus VDE-technischen sondern finanziellen Gründen tunlichst vermieden.
Auch heute würde ich bei Demonstrationsmodellen, wo es auf die Funktion, und nicht auf die praxisgerechte E- installation ankommt, im Bereich 
von Kinderspielzeuggerechter Kleinspannung mal ganz gepflegt auf irgendeine industriegerechte Verriegelung pfeifen.

MfG Günter.


----------



## Jumper (25 Februar 2009)

Müsste nach VDE eine Hardwareveriegelung verwendet werden? Reicht da keine Softwareverriegelung?
Bei mir Geschäft bzw. (ex-Geschäft) wurden viele Gleichstrommotoren im (interenen) Betriebsmittelbau verwendet und da wurde die Veriegelung immer Softwaremässig gelöst!
Heißt dass das es rechtliche Probleme geben kann wenn es z.B brennt auf grund eines Motorkurzschlusses?


----------



## eisbaer (26 Februar 2009)

Danke für deine Antwort. Aber ich kenn mich damit auch aus. Ich wollte nur wissen ob es Karten der SPS gibt die zwischen - und + die Augänge schalten können.

Habe jetzt zwei Ausgänge pro Motor und gegenseitige Software und Hardware Verrigelung!


----------



## röhrengertl (27 Februar 2009)

*Das geht doch auch anders!!!*

Da gibt es doch die Schaltung mit denen Bahnhofsuhren einmal in der Minute umgepolt werden! Dann brauchst Du keine Relais und keine Verriegelung!
Ging irgendwie mit 2 PNP und 2 NPN Transistoren und (Zähler/Frequenzteiler).
Ein Impuls +/- nächster Impuls -/+ ist doch schöner und sieht wichtiger aus als Relais! Muß mal googeln dann kann ich euch denn Schaltplan geben! 
Hab Ihn angehängt, und das ganze nennt man ein H-Brücke nur mal so!


----------



## TommyG (28 Februar 2009)

Kannst ja

sobald der Motor steht, einen Bremswiderstand aufschalten, oder sogar komplett kurzschließen. Das verringert die Nachlaufzeit und die Rückhaltekraft.

In einer Siebdruckmaschine habe ich mal den <http://www.ott-antriebe.de/pdf/deutsch/steuerungen/K10002-01.pdf> verbaut. Der war damals ~ 120€, hatte aber alles intus. Jeweils ein Eingang Re/ Li, Bremse, Interlocks, Enable...

Greetz, Tom


----------

